# more pikkies of new babies!



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

just a couple more random photos....








Tak and Comet..









Comet









the new baby in the shower...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

there very cute  I love the first pic its looks great


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

mmmm they love their French millet!

more piks...








another pik of Comet










a pik of the new pearl pied cinn baby lookin cute...
and one of him/her lookin evil!








and in the bird room...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW, so many gorgeous Cinnamon's...it's too much for me!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow lots of cute photos  Looks like a nice bird room


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They look beautiful. You've put them with the rest already?


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

They all look so adorable!
By the way your bird room looks really nice!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're such a pretty trio!!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> They look beautiful. You've put them with the rest already?


Tak and Commet now live in the birdroom with Cinn and the budgies... vet gave them a clean bill of health!... but the new baby still lives in quarantine in my room.... s/he still has a bit of a cold (which myself and my vet both think it is simply a vitamin a deficiency by the way s/he has recovered after only 3 days on vitamins!,and in light of the strong evidence of the stupid pet shop giving them an all seed diet)
i have yet to buy some apple cider vinegar i thought i had some... turns out i used it... but it is on the shopping list!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the first picture on the first post it looks so professional and your birds are sooo adorable! I am super jealous!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i gave all 3 new babies a full clip today, for training...
now they have had time to settle in to the new household and basic rules, its time for them to learn the more advanced rules, and basic tricks!

yeah they are loving the birdroom!
much of an upgrade to the quarantine cage in my room!
and here is another pik of the new baby... being an angel!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

such a pretty baby


----------

